# What's this? 35W HID 3500 lumens from Newcomdigi



## Psychlone (Mar 10, 2009)

Anyone know about this lamp - searched for "Newcomdigi" on CPF without success. But it sounds interesting with a 35W HID, 3500 lumens, 110 minute burn time, LiOn, aluminum body, 35/28 W ballast, 7 lbs, adjustable lens, AC and DC adapter....all for $210.............. Is it too good to be true? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/35W-HID-Xenon-Torch-Flashlight-3500-Lumens-Spotlight_W0QQitemZ270343659135QQcmdZViewItemQQptZ%20LH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item270343659135&_trksid=p%203286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%%203A1|240%3A1308|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50






*Description*

*Newcomdigi Flashlight* is one most powerful HID Tactical flashlight the market and in its class illuminating targets with true pure white light making objects easier to see due to better contrast of colors and more lumens *(3500 luminous +/- at 35W and 2500 luminous +/- at 28W)* on your target. These powerful HID searchlights accomplish this through the use of efficient metal halide HID lamps, sometimes referred to as xenon lights. HID lamps produce light much like an electric arc welder by supplying electricity between two electrodes, controlled by an electronic ballast. Metal Halide lamps (HID) produce whiter light (higher Kelvin temperature) than regular flashlights which are high in the Red color spectrum. The beam produced from *newcomdigi Flashlight* is way brighter, (producing more lumens), on a per watt basis than incandescent or halogen flashlights. With its adjustable spot-to-flood beam with a twist of the wrist, it can shoot the light up to 3000 ft away and use as a flood lighting. An amber lens is available for optimum visibility in smoke, dust & fog. 
The exterior is made with military-grade precision machined high-strength forged aircraft aluminum alloy case to provide the maximum protection for its internal components. The anodized inside and out has also improved the corrosion resistance and durability.​ 
An high-capacity internal lithium ion battery, delivers stored power to illuminate these powerful tactical flashlight for 1.5+ hours on full charge. Lithium ion batteries hold their charge longer than alkaline or metal hydride batteries, so *newcomdigi Flashlight* is ready for use even when stored for long periods of time. Designed for law enforcement, border patrol, search & rescue, maritime interdiction, and long-range target identification. 
*newcomdigi Flashlight* is ideal for recreational activities too, such as camping, hunting, hiking, aviation, or as an emergency light anywhere.​ 
*newcomdigi Flashlight* is more powerful and rugged than ordinary flashlights. They have no filament to break when dropped or jarred and the HID metal halide bulb has a life span in excess of 2000+ hours. High-grade Protective rubber lens & end cap seals help with shock absorption. *newcomdigi Flashlight* is a self defense tool as well, if shined in an adversaries eyes, its powerful and bright light will cause disorientation.​ 



*newcomdigi Flashlight* comes with 100-240 AC charger and portable 12V car charger that can be used anywhere in the world, and for maximum versatility.

*Dimensions:* L：14.5、Headф：3.20、Torchф：1.81 inches​
*Weight:* approx 7 lbs​
*Lens:* Clear Hardened Glass and Amber lens for foggy condition​
*Light Source:* GE HID burner (bulb)​
*Lumens:* 2500 lum @ 28W and 3500 lum @ 35W​
*Color Temp:* 5000K to 6000K​
*Battery:* 12.0V / lithium cell/4000mA​
*Ballast:* GE powered 2-way operated ballast (35W and 28W)​
*Features:* Beam adjustable lens​
*Operating temperatures:*​


Operating: 0° - 40°C

Storage: -20° - 35°C, RH 45-85%
Charging: 10° - 30°C
Battery charger: 100/240VAC, w/automatic over charge protection, 2 hr., charge.
Color: Anodized Black​



*Burn time:* 110 min.
*Options:* Battery charger stand, Amber Lens, 12VDC fast charger​
Instant on less than 8 sec. to full brightness & Hot re-strike​
Over charge protection​



Strap Rings​



Aluminum Carry bag & TRL strap​
Corrosion resistant extruded aluminum​
Protective rubber lens & end caps to absorb shock​
*PACKAGE CONTENT: *​
35W HID FLASHLIGHT (Color: black or silver if you don't give us the color we will send light by random)
AC ADAPTER
LI-ION BATTERY
HID FLASHLIGHT INSTRUCTION MANUAL
*BONUS:*
CAR CHARGER (FREE)
EMERGENCY BUILT-IN LED (FREE UPGRADE)
3000K LENS FILTER (FREE)
SHOULDER STRAP (FREE)


----------



## Patriot (Mar 10, 2009)

Same as these:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/224303

They're generic.


----------



## Richie086 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey Psychlone,

Welcome to the forum :wave:

If you click the link Patriot pointed you to, I posted the last of the photos for this 35w HID on the #4 post. If you do purchase one and live in the USA, I'd purchase from Tactical HID or Advanced Automotive Concepts. Both of these retailers are here in the USA. Much better than having to deal with someone from shanghai, China should a problem arise.


----------

